# 5 channel amp vs multiple amps?



## rugbeanz (Jun 18, 2016)

so im installing 4 speakers and 2 subs in my car. 
what are some pros and cons of a 5 channel amp to power all of them or a mono amp for the subs and a 4 channel amp for the speakers.

2x 6.5" @ 50 RMS 4 OHMS
2x 6x9" @ 60 RMS 4 OHMS
2x 12" kickers 150 RMS 4 OHMS


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Basically this matter don't have a definite answer as you need to consider the power out of the amp and your speakers can take.
For your case, a 5 channel amp would suits you the best since the sub's power requirement are not that high.


----------



## rugbeanz (Jun 18, 2016)

so what should i be looking for RMS/OHM wise for these speakers


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Are those subs single or dual voice coil? 

If single voice coil, a [email protected] ohms and [email protected] ohms would do fine, but leave you with no headroom for future upgrading of drivers. 

You could go with an amplifier that is capable of around [email protected] ohms and [email protected] ohms and merely set the gains to limit power output of the amplifier to the power rating of the divers you use, this route will leave you with some overhead in case you change out drivers later on to once capable of handling more power. 

Now if the subs are DVC, then you can only wire the pair for a 1 ohm or 4 ohm final, in which case you would then want a 5-channel capable of [email protected] ohms or 1 ohm. No so sure there's anything on the market that can do [email protected] ohms and I'm not sure just how many have a 1 ohm stable sub channel. 

Putting the model numbers of the drivers you have and a budget can allow us to toss out amplifiers to consider.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

The alpine PDX-V9 will do 100x4 + 500x1 at 2 or 4 ohms. I have two vehicles with this amp and it's awesome. Set the gain at no higher than 1/3 and it'll be dead silent on the floor noise. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

The only reason I choose 5-channel is if install space is tight. Otherwise I use separate amp for the sub just because it is the most likely part of the system to get upgraded later.

You can install 5-channel or 4-channel plus mono amp for sub with very satisfactory results in both situations.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Once we get convinced to not have rear speakers, add a processor with 8 channels for an active 3 way front and sub, or perhaps 2 way fronts rear fill and sub, then a 5 ch amp is not enough, to add more power to the midbass, bridging an amp will be needed, then there is no way around not having 3 amplifiers.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Or at least 2.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Alrojoca said:


> Once we get convinced to not have rear speakers, add a processor with 8 channels for an active 3 way front and sub, or perhaps 2 way fronts rear fill and sub, then a 5 ch amp is not enough, to add more power to the midbass, bridging an amp will be needed, then there is no way around not having 3 amplifiers.




2 is good. I went with a JL HD600/4 and an Audison AV5.1K. A 4 channel, and a 5 channel takes care of the whole system. Even if ur running 3 way active up front. (4 channels to tweets and mids, 2 channels to woofers, 1 to subs) And that Audison amp's subwoofer channel does 1100 RMS all day (even tho it lists 1000 in the manual). 1100 watts is plenty enough power to run 1 or 2 subs. So upgrading the sub(s) in the future isn't an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The 5 ch amp would always be the shortcut to not have 3 amps as long as the sub amp from the 5 ch amp offers good power. 

I think Phoenix Gold also has a nice single powerful 5 ch amp and those are huge too.

Sometimes a good 5 ch amp takes the room of 2 or 3 amplifiers too


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

MrGreen83 said:


> 1100 watts is plenty enough power to run 1 or 2 subs.


Not for me!  Haha. I tend to lean toward multiple amplifiers, but the power I like to have on tap is not available in a single-amp solution. And if it were, it would probably be the size of my Tahoe. 

For a single-amp solution, the only real benefits are ease of wiring and ease of install. Personally, for me, accepting the power restrictions inherent in most of these types of amps wasn't worth the benefits.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

2- Arc 1200.6's and you are done. Can be configured in lots of different ways and provide a ton of power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

brumledb said:


> 2- Arc 1200.6's and you are done. Can be configured in lots of different ways and provide a ton of power.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure... anyone can just go blithely drop $1500 on 12 channels of amplification. lol It would be nice to be able to do that. They're great amps, and that would offer a ton of flexibility.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Niceee lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

most important question over 5 channel vs 2 amps is, what are you spending?
alot of companies are making stealth amps. soundstream has a whole line and they are pretty powerful. i seen the mono 1000w amp and was so tiny. 2 of these amps would be using less space than a regular 4ch amp or even a 5 ch amp. hell, i bet you can fit 4 stealth amps in the same space as a 5 channel amp.

but then you get into the cost of wiring and rca cables. and for this i would go with 5 channel amp. 1 power, 1 ground, 1 remote turn on. no need for fused power blocks to wire up each amp.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

tRidiot said:


> Sure... anyone can just go blithely drop $1500 on 12 channels of amplification. lol It would be nice to be able to do that. They're great amps, and that would offer a ton of flexibility.




Who's spending $1500? I just bought 2 for a total of $950 (both used of course). There's actually one in the classifieds right now for $525.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

brumledb said:


> Who's spending $1500? I just bought 2 for a total of $950 (both used of course). There's actually one in the classifieds right now for $525.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got me, I just websearched it and found it for over $800 new on Amazon, so that's what I was going on. Sorry if that's offended you, it wasn't my intention. Anyways, finding something like that, getting a couple of them, that would be good. It's not an amp I've ever been interested in, so I haven't researched typical used prices. Still looking at $1000 though, even if you can find 2 of them in good shape used for sale. Nothing mentioned about the budget, so maybe he can drop some coin on some Milberts or something for all I know.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

rugbeanz said:


> so im installing 4 speakers and 2 subs in my car.
> what are some pros and cons of a 5 channel amp to power all of them or a mono amp for the subs and a 4 channel amp for the speakers.
> 
> 2x 6.5" @ 50 RMS 4 OHMS
> ...


Confused Yet?


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

link to the classifieds for a 5 channel JL amp. good deal\

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/283257-fs-jl-audio-hd900-5-a.html


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I would normally run 2 amps...but i am currently running a 5 channel that is performing very well. So while i wont to, i can't say 2 amps is always a better option.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

IMO there are two deciding factors on this subject. Space & Budget.

As mentioned above, If you have the space and money for two amps then go with dedicated amps for the specific duties. A 4 channel for the the 6.5's and 6x9's and either a 2 Channel or Mono amp for the subs.

If you have neither then look into a good 5 channel or even a 6 channel to run everything.

I'm still not sold on these new small format amplifiers these days. Something has to have been compromised to get all the components into these tiny chassis. Usually it's quality components.

But Hey, I'm old school.


----------

